# Patch = Ende von RoM



## real-exito (11. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin seit Anfang der Beta dabei. Das Spiel funktionierte 90% der Betaphase! Es machte Spass und und war im großen und ganzen Balanced. Krieger und Magier waren im Nachteil beim Pvp. 

Trotz dessen war es nicht einfach einen gut Ausgestattenen Krieger oder Magier zu töten. Es war meistens Fair und nur die Schurken und Kundschafter waren ein wenig im Vorteil.
Es gab trotzdem sehr viele Neueinsteiger und das Game wurde langsam richtig Spassig. 

Aber dieser Patch ist der Tot von Runes of Magic. Ein Schurke (DamageDealer) macht mit Vorbedacht(100%Kritchance) Toter Winkel(450% Waffenschaden) gerade mal 800dmg. Gut das ein Ritter oder Krieger mit 5000-12000 Leben rumläuft! Man beachte dabei das ich den besten Dolch der momentan existiert benutze, welcher auf Tier8 gebracht wurde.
Das ist einfach lächerlich. 
Genauso geht es aber auch anderen Klassen! Krieger und Kundschafter kann man mit der falschen Sek. Klasse in die Tonne kloppen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das sehr viele Ihre Euro`s in Ihr Equipment gesteckt haben kann man viele Items einfach wegwerfen.

Das schöne ist, dass in der ganzen Betaphase 90% der Leute spass hatten und jeder fast jeden töten konnte. Das ist nun vorbei... 
Sowas wird 1 Woche vor dem Release gemacht. 
Meine Gilde gehört zu den Besten auf den Servern und schafft gerade eben die Zyklopen Ini(Momentan Schwerste Instanz). Wir sind schon sehr gut mit den Sets ausgestattet, aber wie soll jemand ohne die Items diese Instanz bewältigen? Es geht nicht....

Mit diesem Patch rate ich jedem von diesen Game ab - Ihr könnt gerne eure eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln aber viele werden ein neues MMORPG suchen, wenn sich nicht schnellstmöglich etwas ändert. 

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Grüße


----------



## Immondys (11. März 2009)

Aha - jetzt weißt du warum man von einer Beta-Phase spricht. Wieder einer von diesen MMO Nörglern, denen eh nichts zurecht gemacht werden kann und die ihre Scheiss - äh, Weißheit über andere kippen müssen. Nimms Taschentuch, geh heuelen und verschon uns damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CorDiaz (11. März 2009)

mal, allgemein: hört doch auf spiele tot zu reden nur weil sie einen neuen patch bekommen haben...
das spiel ist gerade in den anfängen und beta ist und bleibt beta... 
wartet den nächsten patch ab und spielt oder lasst es... 
zu sagen rom ginge zugrunde nur weil man nichtmehr zur spitze gehört... no more comment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (11. März 2009)

und hey die items sind jetzt schlecht und noch geld bezahlt?
haha fp2 ist nicht mal der tot


----------



## Amor (11. März 2009)

es iss nach wie vor eine Beta und was zu schluß rauskommt wird man noch sehen sei froh das nach der Beta nicht neu anfangen mußt
den das währe voll normal für ne beta bist eh bevorteilt gegenüber neueinsteiger


----------



## HobbySoldat (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> Meine Gilde gehört zu den Besten auf den Servern und schafft gerade eben die Zyklopen Ini(Momentan Schwerste Instanz). Wir sind schon sehr gut mit den Sets ausgestattet, aber wie soll jemand ohne die Items diese Instanz bewältigen? Es geht nicht....
> 
> Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
> 
> Grüße



Also das mit den 2 Klassen pro Charakter finde ich auch blöd. Man hat immer das Gefühl, man könnte ja mit dem nächsten Patch dann eine nicht mehr so gute Kombination gewählt haben, etc.. aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das mit der Instanz und nicht mehr schaffbar. Wenn ihr die Inni geschafft habt und die Sets schon fast habt, wieso sollte es dann jetzt nicht mehr möglich sein?

Und aus welchen Gründen genau ist RoM durch den Patch jetzt schlechter geworden? Schurken können keine Krieger mehr besiegen? Oder gibts noch andere Gründe? Spiele Magier, von daher ist für mich das jetzt nicht soo tragisch aber bin auch noch lange nicht im Endgame.


----------



## Shariko (11. März 2009)

Es wird nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.
Also abwarten was das Release bringt, dass bei sowas gleich immer ein Riesenwirbel gemacht werden muß. Es ist halt ein neues Kampfsystem aufgespielt worden, womit sich das Balancing besser einstellen lassen kann, aber dafür muß man ja auch erstmal sehen, wo es hakt. Das es dann zu Anfang wieder holprig wird, damit muß man rechnen. Sei lieber froh, dass sowas in der Beta passiert und nicht nach Release. Lieber jetzt ein wenig Ärger kassieren als hinterher, wo das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## Shaxul (11. März 2009)

@TE: Ein MMO erfährt sicher keinen "Tot" nur weil deine Klasse generft wurde. Schon gar nicht wenn besagtes Spiel noch nicht mal regulär veröffentlicht wurde, sondern sich in der Testphase befindet.

Außerdem spielt nicht jeder RoM um PvP zu machen. Änderungen am PvP-System gehen z.B. mir am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Für alle, denen die Information bislang entgangen ist:
Runes of magic befindet sich noch bis zum 19.03.09 im BETA-Status!!


----------



## real-exito (11. März 2009)

ich habe den Titel evtl. falsch gewählt...  es soll auch eher als Fragestellung dienen. Dies verstehen wieder nicht alle und es wird als flame abgestempelt. sich dieser thematik mal anzunehmen das geschriebene zu lesen und dann sachlich darauf zu antworten fällt den meisten anscheinend schwer...

dennoch ist es fakt was ich geschrieben habe...
wer jetzt einsteigt bzw. einsteigen möchte bekommt von mir keine empfehlung! 

deshalb schreibe ich ja das jeder seine erfahrungen sammeln soll - diese können aber niemanden befriedigen.

klar ist es im beta status - aber wer ist so verrückt und ändert 1 woche vor dem release das komplette kampfsystem? welches dann auch noch die spieler bestraft die das spiel ausgiebig getestet haben und bereits euros investiert haben???

während der beta ist lange nichts passiert - anstatt kleine änderungen woche für woche vorzunehmen um ein balancing zu finden machen - versuchen Sie alles vor dem release auf einmal zu implementieren.

wenn man sein halbes inventar wegwerfen kann... endliche stunden enchants und inis abgefarmt hat - kann man mich evtl. verstehen(warte hier auf flame).




Immondys schrieb:


> Aha - jetzt weißt du warum man von einer Beta-Phase spricht. Wieder einer von diesen MMO Nörglern, denen eh nichts zurecht gemacht werden kann und die ihre Scheiss - äh, Weißheit über andere kippen müssen. Nimms Taschentuch, geh heuelen und verschon uns damit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gab es nicht andere Threads für dich? sinnloses kommentar

@HobbySoldat: zyklopen geht nicht mehr weil es schlicht an damage fehlt und die mobs mehr schaden als vorher machen. da wir bereits die items aus der instanz tragen haben wir einen enormen vorteil. ohne diese items wäre es kaum schaffbar....

@Shaxul es geht nicht nur um das pvp - ein schurke im pve hält nix aus und kommt nicht ansatzweise an den schadensoutput von vorher. Somit kann man sehr gut auf ihn verzichten. Der einzige grund wäre der skill unverdientes glück auf max um 15% erhöhte gegenstands droprate zu erhalten. ausserdem ist nicht nur der schurke betroffen! aber woher kannst du das auch wissen. flamen ohne wissen ist doch viel besser 

da der patch erst am donnerstag in den usa erscheint dauert es bis etwas passiert. ich hoffe auf einen hotfix, aber erwarte nicht wirklich eine große veränderung


grüße


----------



## Farodien (11. März 2009)

Sollen sie es doch wieder einstampfen wenn es dir nicht gefällt! Mal abgesehen davon das das Game voll für die Hose ist und nicht mal den Platz auf der Festplatte verdient. Schund kommt und geht und einiges wird zu schund gemacht, schau WoW hat es 4 Jahre geschafft bis sie es kaputt gemacht haben und die schaffen es vor ende der Beta, freu dich, stell dir vor was du dir an Zeit sparst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (11. März 2009)

Also ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen.
Jetzt schon von einem Tod des Spiels zu reden ist,sorry,Blödsinn.
A ist das Spiel noch in der Beta-Phase,B gibts nach Patches immer Probleme.
Das ist bei WoW so,das ist bei HdRO so,das ist bei jedem MMO so.
Aber wenn mann schon in der Beta Endcontent spielt,das sagt schon alles.
Außerdem,was soll das ganze,das ist ein F2P-Spiel,Geld rauszuschmeißen für ein paar Epix,sorry,selbst Schuld.
Mir macht dieses Spiel Spaß,mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Ich denke mal,wenn die Anfangsschwierigkeiten behoben sind,wird das noch ein gutes Spiel.
Und immer daran denken,es ist wie alle MMO`s nur ein Spiel.
In diesem Sinne Gruß
Glohin


----------



## Serol (11. März 2009)

Closed diesen Thread pls, mal ohne Witz.

Real-Exito: 

1. Bist du selber Schuld, Geld, viel Geld oder sogar sehr viel Geld im CS ausgegeben zu haben um (und jetzt kommts) mit deiner Gilde so richtig abzurocken "IN EINER BETA?"

2. Du beschwerst dich nun das man endlich mal die Klassenbalance zu verbessern versucht? (!!!scheiss egal obs 1 woche vor Release ist hauptsache es wird gemacht!!!)

3. Kannst du anscheinend nicht mit Veränderungen (die noch nicht ausgereift sind) umgehen und da muss ich dir leider sagen: Du bist im falschen Genre! Es wurde bereits geschrieben, dass man sich erst an das neue System gewöhnen muss und das es bei manchen Spielern auch länger dauern kann, da sie seit Anfang an dabei sind und nur das alte System kennen.

4. Du schreibst diesen Post, als würden Morgen alle Arbeiten SOFORT eingestellt werden und es wird NIE wieder ein neuer Patch kommen oder etwaige Verbesserungen etc. . Wovor hast du nur solche Angst? Hast du wirklich Angst davor das es jetzt immer so bleiben wird? Hast du Angst das du mit deiner "Imba"-"Beta"-"Gilde" nichts mehr reissen wirst? Falls dies dein erstes MMO ist ---> es kommen auch nach Release noch viele Veränderungen mit der Zeit!

5. Im allgemeinen verstehe Ich und ich glaube so manch ein anderer, dein Problem nicht so wirklich. 

6. Solche Threads und Posts gibts schon genug bei RoM auf der HP sowie im Game.

Ich bitte daher um close.


Mfg Serol


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (11. März 2009)

Ich komme mir hier schon vor wie bei WOW.
Epic-geilheit,inis zu schwer-zu leicht,der ist imba ich nicht,pvp-bg´s alles ist scheiße.
Wem die spiele nicht gefallen sollte aufhören und hier nicht rumflamen und tetris spielen.


----------



## Ellrock (11. März 2009)

Was willst du uns mit dem Threat sagen ?

Ich lese daraus, dass  nicht weißt was eine Beta ist ? 


Ein mmo ist nie fertig aber bei einer Beta auf irgendwas zu vertrauen und sich über Änderungen beschweren.

 /em Schüttelt ungläubig den Kopf


----------



## Yiraja (11. März 2009)

naja übertreib mal nich, das spiel is immerhin noch in ner beta phase da wird sicher noch wat geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (11. März 2009)

[KoA-Mory schrieb:
			
		

> ' post='1534581' date='11.03.2009, 06:21']
> Ich komme mir hier schon vor wie bei WOW.
> Epic-geilheit,inis zu schwer-zu leicht,der ist imba ich nicht,pvp-bg´s alles ist scheiße.
> Wem die spiele nicht gefallen sollte aufhören und hier nicht rumflamen und tetris spielen.



*sign*

Genau meine Gedanken! Jedes spiel ist für euch unbalanced, fang halt nen neuen Char an mit deiner coolen Gilde...
Nur weil du im PvP- nen noob bist heisst das nicht das Rom aussterben wird, ich denke es wird ne zeit lang gespielt wegen
diesen kleinen Spaßigen Extras, wie z.B das Housing und die immeränderbare 2t Klasse die man auch als Main spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das Spiel , toll, bleibe dennoch WoW treu und meinen andren Ego shooter Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz


----------



## Frogstar/Lycanestra (11. März 2009)

ich spiele RoM nun seit knapp zwei bis drei Wochen und muss sagen das das spiel obwohl es sich noch in der beta Phase befindet super ist klar einiges ist halt noch Buggy und ja man muss halt damit leben das vielleicht jede Woche nen neuer Patch gedownloadet werden muss aber mein Gott deshalb rum zuheulen weil man benachteiligt wurde ist echt erbärmlich wirklich Wenns dich doch so stört dann hör auf zu heulen und Vor allem hör auf zu spielen was hältst du von der Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schließe mich mal einigen meiner Vorgängern an und sage mal da du meinst im PVP benachteiligt worden zu sein das du einfach nur im PvP ein Noob bist und es wahrscheinlich nur so hoch geschafft hast weil deine Gilde es hoch geschafft hat anders kann ich mir dieses Rumgeheule nicht erklären sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann jetzt auch ein paar tage vor Release jedem nur RoM empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (11. März 2009)

Zum Thema beste Gilde auf dem Server. Sollte die nicht auch in der Lage sein sich auf Änderungen in einem Patch einzustellen? Also die "besten" Gilden die ich kenne, sind die welche nie rumflennen dass ein Spiel jetzt kaputt wäre, sondern die welche sich die Patch Notes durchlesen, Ihre Rückschlüsse ziehen und dann darauf reagieren um auch weiterhin die beste Gilde zu sein....


----------



## Centralinho (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> dennoch ist es fakt was ich geschrieben habe...
> wer jetzt einsteigt bzw. einsteigen möchte bekommt von mir keine empfehlung!



Ich würde eher sagen, es ist nicht Fakt, sondern die Meinung eines enttäuschten Spielers. Also kein objektives Statement, sondern eine rein subjektive Beurteilung. 
Klar hast Du den den Schurken als Imba- Roxxor kennengelernt, der alles wegmoscht, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Den Priester als Sekundärklasse, der seinen HOT nicht mal voll ausskillen muss, um alles, wirklich alles an sich und anderen richtig und vollständig hochzuheilen. Die Kombo Priester/Schurke, die mit gefühlten 30 mobs gleichzeitig fertig wird und lachend dabei zusieht, wie die mobs an den Dot´s verrecken. Aber wie schon zehnmal hier im thread gesagt: es ist beta. So einfach ist das. 

Mir will auch nicht in den Kopf, wie man in ein F2P MMO in der beta Geld reinstecken kann, ohne zu wissen, was am Ende dabei rauskommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte doch erst einmal den release ab und gib dann Gas.
Ansonsten darfst Du Dich nicht allzusehr über die flames echauvieren, denn der Titel und Dein erstes Statement sind wirklich sehr nörgelich geschrieben. Als Frage wäre es in der Tat viel besser angekommen.

LG


----------



## Dragonriver (11. März 2009)

wer daoc gespielt hat weiss was es heißt ein spiel zu verpatchen nich wahr GOA? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handzumgrus (11. März 2009)

ROM ist, wie WOW in erster Linie ein PVE Spiel,
leider ruinieren die mimimimi PVP Raunzer beide Spiele und deren Balance immer
wieder durch dieses Gejammer.

Die Balance sollte auf PVE ausgelegt sein, nicht auf PVP,
das ist nur eine Nebensache.
Reine PVP Spieler sollten WAR spielen


----------



## Satus (11. März 2009)

Wenn jedes MMO tot wäre, nur weil dies ein daher gelaufener Kasper in irgendein Forum schreibt, gäbe es keine MMOs mehr.

Mehr gibts zum Thema eigentlich nicht zu schreiben.


----------



## Exotan (11. März 2009)

...mag ja alles sein Leute. Aber das Beta gefasel könnt ihr euch sparen.

 Im Prinzip hat Exito schon recht. Man kann nich eine Woche vor Release überlegen das Kampfsystem zu ändern, nur weil man meint den Leuten werden die Ini's zu leicht gemacht. Am Anfang war es Runewalker und Frogster wohl egal da sie Einsteigerfreundlich sein wollten um genügend Leute anzuziehen.
 Jetzt wo es zum Release geht, musste man sich was überlegen damit die die schon dabei sind nicht mehr so schnell vorankommen und hat mal eben das Kampfsystem umgeändert. !!Das wichtigste überhaupt bei einem solchen Spiel!!
 Nein - da haben sie lieber in der ganzen Beta versucht neue Inhalte und Schnickschack einzufügen als mit den Usern ein ausbalanciertes System zu finden. Ich meine was haben die denn in der closed Beta gemacht...ist das nun nicht mehr gut genug oder was?

 Natürlich wird noch vieles auch nachträglich noch ausbalanciert, aber mal ehrlich, genau das zerstört doch das Spiel (siehe WOW). Dieses ständige zu schwach zu stark, Punkte neu verteilen. Und wenn man dann auf einmal seine Gegenstände alle wegschmeißen kann, weil sie sich überlegt haben den Schaden von einer anderen Eigenschaft abhängig zu machen ist das schon schwerwiegend.

 RoM ist dadurch nicht gleich tot, man sollte aber seitens der Entwickler solche Änderungen vorher kommunizieren, auch in einer Beta....

 ...ach übringens morgen neuer Patch 1.1817 / 1.1818.


----------



## Imon (11. März 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ROM ist, wie WOW in erster Linie ein PVE Spiel,
> leider ruinieren die mimimimi PVP Raunzer beide Spiele und deren Balance immer
> wieder durch dieses Gejammer.



Genau so isses, leider.

Aber gut zu wissen dass es bei RoM genauso ist wie bei WoW. Das erspart mir den Download.


----------



## Oníshanu (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> Meine Gilde gehört zu den Besten auf den Servern und schafft gerade eben die Zyklopen Ini(Momentan Schwerste Instanz). Wir sind schon sehr gut mit den Sets ausgestattet, aber wie soll jemand ohne die Items diese Instanz bewältigen? Es geht nicht....
> 
> Mit diesem Patch rate ich jedem von diesen Game ab - Ihr könnt gerne eure eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln aber viele werden ein neues MMORPG suchen, wenn sich nicht schnellstmöglich etwas ändert.
> 
> ...



Bitte lasst die Instanzen so schwer wie sie sind...dann können die mal nicht von jedem Trottel geschafft werden und man hat auch mal was zum Knabbern.So ziemlich das Gegenteil dazu dürfte WoW sein,wo ja die "normalen" Instanzen einen unausrechlich leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad haben.
Ich will dir keinen Vorwurf machen aber warte doch erstmal das Release des Spiels ab und wirf nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn nur weil jetzt gerade im Moment mal was nicht passt.Wenn du doch einer dieser Menschen bist:Geh zurück zu WoW
Dann tust du mir jedoch Leid..


----------



## Neneko89 (11. März 2009)

Boah, wie ihr einfach alle WoW Spieler in eine Schublade steckt...

Das is' nich nur in WoW so, auch in AoC, WAR is' das so  ... HDRO is vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Hab schon Leute bei AoC rumheulen sehen weil die Server fürn Patch runtergefahren wurden -_-

Bleibt mal aufm Teppich, in WoW wird nur "mehr" rumgeheult weils einfach wesentlich mehr Leute spielen.  Nehmen wir mal an das es 10% Flamer, Kiddies und Whiner in jedem MMO stecken, dann wärens in AoC vielleicht 10000 (lol xD), WAR 20000 (oder so) und in WoW gleich ne Million... Und von den 10% Kiddies, Flamern und Whinern suchen natürlich 90% erstmal Aufmerksamkeit in Foren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir n Gefallen und lasst bei jedem schlechten net immer das Wort WoW fallen, sondern guckt erstmal ob das Spiel was ihr derzeit spielt zu ! 100% ! Flamer, Kiddie und Whinerfrei ist. Dann meckert rum ihr Möchtegerne...


----------



## ruffy_ (11. März 2009)

also kundi und schurke wurde schon sehr krass genervt... Ausdauer Defense von 2 auf 1.8 .... als ob man nicht schon bei 2 instant sterben würde... pls fix.
Aber schlimmer finde ich die Anzahl/Respawn Zeit der mobs. Ist nicht selten dass sich 10 Spieler um 2 mobs kloppen... überhaupt nich frustrierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (11. März 2009)

Als ich den Thread-Titel gelesen habe, musste ich prusten.
Als ich den Thread dann tatsächlich gelesen habe, wusste ich nicht wirklich, ob ich mich jetzt, die Hände über den Kopf schlagend, in eine Ecke verkriechen soll, um dort dann monoton "Es ist doch noch gar nicht released..." zu brabbeln, oder in arogant-sarkastisches Gelächter auszubrechen.

Die Fakten sind klar: Das Spiel wird erst noch released und es gibt dann einen dicken Content-, bzw. "Fine tuning" - Patch. Das Spiel ist keinesfalls tot, es ist noch nicht einmal ganz geboren.

Darüber hinaus bezweifle ich, dass RoM "sterben" wird, nur weil es dem lieben Herrn Thread-Ersteller nicht mehr zusagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Blackfall234 (11. März 2009)

Ich sach ma ganz klar : Da seht ihr RoM spiele was wir WAR spieler uns  anhören müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RoM liegt nicht im sterben genau wie War, Lotro , AoC oder sonstwas


----------



## Miamoto (11. März 2009)

Lol, die meisten negativ Poster haben sich wohl extra für diesen Thread nen Buffed Account angelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verwette meine Phirius Münzen, dass der TE und nen paar andere nichmal den Startbildschirm von RoM gesehen haben.


----------



## Rungor (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> und jeder fast jeden töten konnte.......



na zum glück ist das jetzt nicht mehr so... ein spiel wo jeder jeden töten kann ist mist...

bin immer noch für das system=> 
schurke vs mage = schurke gewinnt leicht (mage zieht schurke max. 10% ab)
schurke vs krieger = krieger gewinnt leicht (schurke zieht krieger max 10% ab)

...einfach so ein schönes pvp wie in WAR => hexenjäger tötet zauberin, chosen tötet hexenjäger usw.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (11. März 2009)

Hey - ihr versteht den Thread-Ersteller einfach falsch. Er will gar nicht über den Patch ablästern. Das Schlüsselwort in seinem Post ist:
BESTE.

Sein Post zusammengefasst: Ich bin der beste Roxxor überhaupt mit Imba-Equip und meine Gilde sind die Über-Roxxors (weil ich dabei bin).

Postgrund: Wäääähhhäääääää die nehmen mir mein Roxxor weg. Maaaaammmmmiiiii


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (11. März 2009)

ich spiel uach n schurke und mitm damage bin ich super zufrieden also weiß ich nich was du has!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmayman (11. März 2009)

ich weis das wird jetzt ein sinnlos post aber es muss sein: der TE ist mit seiner gilde immer an hogger gewiped. und nun haben sie sich ein spiel gesucht in dem man sich die items für geld kaufen kann um auch mal so richtig abzugehen.


----------



## Tschubai (11. März 2009)

Imon schrieb:


> Aber gut zu wissen dass es bei RoM genauso ist wie bei WoW. Das erspart mir den Download.



und du glaubst alles, was die leute so faseln? wenn irgend jemand wirres zeug redet, nimmst du das für bare münze, ohne es selber zu testen? mann, mann, mann........schalt mal dein hirn ein!
ach ne, du spielst ja wow.......


----------



## softcake_orange (11. März 2009)

RoM ist eh keine Alternative zu WoW oder WAR. Ich sehe Runes nur als eine gute Alternative für Kids die keine Kohle und nen mickrigen PC haben. Die Grafik ist absoluter Schrott und das zieht mich nicht in den Bann...

Ok, Frogster konzentriert sich jetzt auf den Wachstumsmarkt der Massively Multiplayer Online Games, was aber noch lange nicht heißt, dass sie es im RPG Sektor auch reißen werden.

Ich denke das sich an Runes noch viel ändern wird und das es jetzt noch absolut verfrüht ist, über das Blancing zu diskutieren.


----------



## j4ckass (11. März 2009)

Also ohne näher auf die Diskussion einzugehen, aber ich musste gerade herzhaft lachen beim Lesen des Threadtitels. Da schließt wer mit dem Game ab bevor es noch released wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my day, Danke.


----------



## lemmi2 (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit Anfang der Beta dabei. Das Spiel funktionierte 90% der Betaphase! Es machte Spass und und war im großen und ganzen Balanced. Krieger und Magier waren im Nachteil beim Pvp.
> 
> ...



Lächerlicher post


----------



## Yldrasson (11. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> und du glaubst alles, was die leute so faseln? wenn irgend jemand wirres zeug redet, nimmst du das für bare münze, ohne es selber zu testen? mann, mann, mann........schalt mal dein hirn ein!
> ach ne, du spielst ja wow.......



Vielleicht hat er auch *das* damit gemeint...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (11. März 2009)

Davon mal abgesehen hat es heute ja wieder einen Patch gegeben, worin u. a. das Problem mit dem Zyklopen bearbeitet wurde.
Des weiteren hatte ich jetzt nicht das Gefühl, dass Schurken nix reißen (auch wenn meiner jetzt nur lvl 7 ist), man muß eben halt nur etwas aufpassen, aber das muß man mit anderen Klassen ja auch. Und anders gesehen dadurch lernt man auch seinen Char zu spielen. Was nützt es einem, wenn man sich überall durchrocken kann? Ist auf Dauer auch langweilig. Eine gewisse Herausforderung sollte schon vorhanden sein, sonst schläft man irgendwann vor der Tastatur ein.


----------



## Qwalle (11. März 2009)

Satus schrieb:


> Wenn jedes MMO tot wäre, nur weil dies ein daher gelaufener Kasper in irgendein Forum schreibt, gäbe es keine MMOs mehr.
> 
> Mehr gibts zum Thema eigentlich nicht zu schreiben.



/sign !



Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Ich sach ma ganz klar : Da seht ihr RoM spiele was wir WAR spieler uns  anhören müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, AoC könnte eng werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rungor schrieb:


> na zum glück ist das jetzt nicht mehr so... ein spiel wo jeder jeden töten kann ist mist...
> 
> bin immer noch für das system=>
> schurke vs mage = schurke gewinnt leicht (mage zieht schurke max. 10% ab)
> schurke vs krieger = krieger gewinnt leicht (schurke zieht krieger max 10% ab)


da spricht der wow-schurke, der 24/7/52 in verstohlenheit bei hogger newbs campt ^^



ne, mal ehrliche jetzt:

das spiel ist klasse ! jeder, der mich fragt bekommt eine empfehlung !

änderungen an systemen / skills / contents gehören nunmal dazu und ob das vorher oder nachher kommuniziert wird wayned die entwickler meistens hart, aber, wie mittlerweile alle verstanden haben müssten, ist das spiel noch in der beta und da testet man sowas halt mal durch... daher auch der name :
beta-TEST.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"accept challenge"
"ich muss weiter..."


----------



## gottdrak (11. März 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> und hey die items sind jetzt schlecht und noch geld bezahlt?
> haha fp2 ist nicht mal der *tot*



Tod = Nomen

Tot = Adjektiv

Dipshit


----------



## LoLTroll (11. März 2009)

und die Leute, die bei einem MMO mit verschiedensten Klassen über das Balancing heulen...naja!

Bisher hat noch kein MMO DAS PERFEKTE Balancing hinbekommen...


----------



## Frankyb (11. März 2009)

Oh mein Gott

Was soll das geweine hier wieder.

Das Spiel ist immer noch in der Beta.
Und auch wenn es Releasd ist,wir der Entwickler immer noch an den Charakterklassen herumfeilen.
Bestet Beispiel ist da ja wohl Wow.
Das gibs seit 4 Jahren,und Blizzard bastelt immer noch an den Klassen herum.

Also last erst mal das Panik schieben hier.

Vote vor Closed.


----------



## Schlamm (11. März 2009)

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten, lasst ihn ziehen xD


----------



## marschals (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit Anfang der Beta dabei. Das Spiel funktionierte 90% der Betaphase! Es machte Spass und und war im großen und ganzen Balanced. Krieger und Magier waren im Nachteil beim Pvp.
> 
> ...


----------



## marschals (11. März 2009)

Hallo,

Vieleicht sollte man ein Spiel nicht immer beurteilen wieviel man töten kann.
Man sollte auch nicht immer der beste und Unbesiegbare sein.

Dieses Spiel macht Freude und Spaß.
Man kann auch am Farmen Spaß haben.
Ich kann nur von mir sagen, kenne wow seit Beginn, nach dem 30ten Cha wird es etwas öde.

Dieses gute Spiel ist rechtzeitig gekommen um Wow Müde aufzufangen.

Viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> Meine Gilde gehört zu den Besten auf den Servern und schafft gerade eben die Zyklopen Ini(Momentan Schwerste Instanz). Wir sind schon sehr gut mit den Sets ausgestattet, aber wie soll jemand ohne die Items diese Instanz bewältigen? Es geht nicht....
> 
> Grüße



Das ist die Einstellung eines typischen WoWlers. Es ist doch im Sinn des Spiels, dass die schwersten Inis nur mit viel tüfteln zu schaffen sind. Wenn du Casual spielen willst, such dir ne Flashgame Site.


----------



## t34m4n (11. März 2009)

da kommen schon die ersten whine treads weil ihre klasse genervt wurde... is ja rührend


----------



## Qwalle (11. März 2009)

t34m4n schrieb:


> da kommen schon die ersten whine treads weil ihre klasse genervt wurde... is ja rührend




UND

das schon vor release  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit Anfang der Beta dabei. Das Spiel funktionierte 90% der Betaphase! Es machte Spass und und war im großen und ganzen Balanced. Krieger und Magier waren im Nachteil beim Pvp.
> 
> ...




Es ist eine Beta? Was hast du gedacht?????? Die server werden jetzt gelöcht und jeder fängt wider bei null an so ist das nach einer beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (11. März 2009)

real-exito schrieb:


> ich habe den Titel evtl. falsch gewählt...  es soll auch eher als Fragestellung dienen. Dies verstehen wieder nicht alle und es wird als flame abgestempelt. sich dieser thematik mal anzunehmen das geschriebene zu lesen und dann sachlich darauf zu antworten fällt den meisten anscheinend schwer...
> ...
> 
> 
> grüße



Dann gestalte auch deinen Beitrag so das er nicht als Jammer oder Flame tread verstanden wird . Sehr aggressiv geschrieben und ein großer Batzen Mimmimimimi . Sowas kann man nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen . Schreibe es objektiver und verwende weniger Algemeinplätze dann wirds auch was mit ner ordentlichen Diskussion.


----------



## md_monkeybone (12. März 2009)

Also ich spiele jetzt seit anfang Februar und das neue Schadenssystem war absolut *notwendig!* Das alte System war wirklich nur eine light-Variante eines vernünftigen Schadenssystems, wo ich mir schon kurz nach dem Einstieg dachte "wow, da müssen die aber noch dran arbeiten".

Wenn ihr alle ach so viel Geld in euer Equipment gesteckt habt, kann ich euch echt nur mein Beileid aussprechen, denn jeder Mensch hat ein gewisses Maß an Eigenverantwortung und sollte in der Lage sein, sich selber klare Grenzen zu stecken, wenn es um das ausgeben von Geld geht. Eigentlich könnt ihr euch noch Glücklich schätzen, dass die Chars auch nach Release bestehen bleiben und eure Perma-Mounts nicht auch noch einfach gelöscht werden.

Und wer sich in einer Beta-Phase über fehlende Balance im vorläufigen! Endcontent beschwert, wo doch eigentlich überhaupt noch an der generellen Spielbarkeit gearbeitet wird und manche Features noch komplett fehlen, tja da halt ich mich hier jetzt mal lieber zurück...

Ich wünsche jedem, der jetzt in RoM einsteigt und sich unbefangen mit dem Schadenssystem auseinander setzen kann auf jeden Fall viel Spass am Spiel!!


----------



## raggakingtucke (12. März 2009)

Servus,

also ich kam vor nem Monat von WAR zu ROM (wobei ich hinzufügen möchte das
ich nahezu jeden Gottverdammten Asiagrinder zumindest angezockt habe) und
hab mich mit meinem Mage/Priest jetzt auf 45/30 hochgelevelt (ohne 1 cent Echtgeld).
Da ich nicht 24/7 zocken kann (Alter, Leben, Arbeit, Frau) habe ich solange benötigt.

Der Patch hat MEINE Charauswahl extrem gepusht. Habe ich drauf spekuliert? - sicher
nicht - freue ich mich darüber? Na Logo. Sollte dies aber beim release oder später
(was sinnvoll wäre) wieder "repariert" werden schau ich mir das an: ist es noch spielbar?
bleibe ich meinem Char treu ansonsten fang ich nen neuen an - wo ist das Problem?
VOR einem release Echtgeld (auch wenn die Funktion implementiert ist und die Pimp
dein Char Woche sicher nicht zeitlich schlau gelegt war) zu investieren halte ich allerdings
gelinde gesagt für nicht durchdacht. Es werden jetzt und in Zukunft immer Änderungen
vorgenommen werden und sollte ich im Endcontent (wovon ich ausgehe) NACH dem release
Geld ausgeben so werde ich mir überlegen ob ich diese bei einem evtl Twink weiterverwenden
kann (also priest main andere sec o.ä.).

Von der eigenen IMBA Situation vor dem Patch als beste|schönste|geilste zu sprechen und
danach zu heulen halte ich für peinlich...

Gruss


----------



## UnicoNoco (12. März 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten, lasst ihn ziehen xD




Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt mal im ernst, also ich bin seit Start der OB dabei, habe jeden
Patch, jeden Hotfix und jede Neuerung miterlebt.
Es ist doch immer dasselbe, zuerst die Whine-Threads "Es wird nix gemacht"...
Dann wird was gemacht, nun die Whine-Threads "Es ist nicht richtig so"...
Jedesmal, beim Spielstart, steht doch als allererstes, sogar in *ROT *das es
noch Änderungen am Balancing und Spielinhalten geben wird. Es ist,
auch wenn ich es selbst langsam schon nicht mehr lesen kann, eine *BETA!
*Sei doch bitte froh darüber, das was getan wird. Im Forum haben die
Community-Manager auch geschrieben dass es noch weitere Änderungen
und Anpassungen geben wird.
Warte doch einfach ab, das Spiel jetzt mies zu machen, und jedem hier
zu empfehlen die Finger davon zu lassen, halte ich echt für das letzte!

Ich sage es jedem: *Runes of Magic lohnt sich für jedermann, der gerne
MMORPG's spielt und auf eine große Vielfalt an Content Wert legt!*


----------



## Miamoto (12. März 2009)

Pacman existiert seit 29 Jahren. Warum ist Pacman so unbalanced? Warum können mich die Geister immer fressen und ich die Geister nur, wenn ich vorher die Kraftpille gefressen habe? Das ist sowas von unfair!!!! 


Wenn Pacman _balanced_ wäre, wäre das Spielprinzip dahin.


----------



## Thesahne (12. März 2009)

ich war auch in der CB dabei...
hab damals nen rogue gespielt und das war seeehr einfach.... hab ca 10 mobs gepullt und jeden mit 1 angriff down gehabt... hab deshalb etwas weiter getestet und jetzt wieder angefangen und finde jetzt ist es echt geil... naja paar balancing sachen fehlen noch das is klar aber das game is noch nichma released...


----------



## Curentix (12. März 2009)

Der OP hat keine Ahnung was BETA bedeutet...

Sinnfreier Fred...

/delete ktxbai


----------



## Ex4rKun (12. März 2009)

Also ich spiel WoW und RoM jetzt seit zwei Wochen parallel und bin eigentlich ganz angetan von RoM.
Zum TE schreib ich nicht mehr viel, weil jemand schon genau die gleichen Gedanken wie ich hatte.
Ausser die Kombi: Die ist bei mir Priester/Ritter



raggakingtucke schrieb:


> Der Patch hat MEINE Charauswahl extrem gepusht. Habe ich drauf spekuliert? - sicher
> nicht - freue ich mich darüber? Na Logo. Sollte dies aber beim release oder später
> (was sinnvoll wäre) wieder "repariert" werden schau ich mir das an: ist es noch spielbar?
> bleibe ich meinem Char treu ansonsten fang ich nen neuen an - wo ist das Problem?
> ...



Schönen Tag noch


----------



## CorDiaz (12. März 2009)

der threat kann eigentlich beendet werden..
der ersteller hat sich nichtmehr gemeldet und der rest der post ist alles in allem einheitlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. März 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> UND
> 
> das schon vor release
> 
> ...



Was nun wirklich net am Spiel liegt.


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (12. März 2009)

nur weil ein patch vielleicht das balancing ein bischen verschlechtert hat, heißt es doch lange noch nicht das, dass spiel jetzt aussterben wird. Das wird bestimmt auch wieder verbessert werden.
Ausser dem ist das Spiel noch Beta und es kann sich noch vieles ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mir gefällt das spiel echt gut für ein f2p spiel.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pudelmuetze48


----------



## Areson (12. März 2009)

Nur mal einen Tip. Als ich mich gestern eingelogt habe, war ich auch sehr verwundert, warum ich plötzlich so wenig Schaden mache. Irgendwann ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass alle TP auf null gesetzt waren. Ich musste also alles neu skillen. Vielleicht habt ihr das nur noch nicht mitbekommen. Wie gesagt, bei mir war es so. Soll nur ein Hinweis sein. Ansonsten ist mir keine Veränderung aufgefallen.


----------



## Ilunadin (12. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Das ist die Einstellung eines typischen WoWlers. Es ist doch im Sinn des Spiels, dass die schwersten Inis nur mit viel tüfteln zu schaffen sind. Wenn du Casual spielen willst, such dir ne Flashgame Site.



WAAAAAS SCHWERE INNIS? Sowas gibts? Also ich würde glatt meinen, alle stützen sich nur an den MMO Titanen,der mit Eiserner Faust seine Instanzen für alle ohne Können zugänglich macht!...Also ne...schwere Instanzen....unausgereiftes Balancing in der Beta....SAchen gibts auf der Welt die sollte man verbieten...


(Wer die Ironie erkennt darf sie  essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thymm (12. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Nur mal einen Tip. Als ich mich gestern eingelogt habe, war ich auch sehr verwundert, warum ich plötzlich
> so wenig Schaden mache. Irgendwann ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass alle TP auf null gesetzt waren. Ich
> musste also alles neu skillen. Vielleicht habt ihr das nur noch nicht mitbekommen. Wie gesagt, bei mir war
> es so. Soll nur ein Hinweis sein. Ansonsten ist mir keine Veränderung aufgefallen.



War bei jedem so, was auch in den Patchnotes stand, genauso wie die anderen Änderungen auch.
*
Was mit in diesem Thread aufgefallen ist:*

Eine Menge Leuten scheinend das Spiel noch nie gespielt zu haben, wenn ich mir einige Aussagen so durchlesen.

Es gibt Leute die behaupten, dass Casual-Gamer in einem MMORPG nichts zu suchen haben 
-> "Wenn du Casual spielen willst, such dir ne Flashgame Site."

Leute, die entweder ihren Sarkasmus schlecht rüber bringen oder einfach uninformiert irgendwas Posten: 
" Die server werden jetzt gelöcht und jeder fängt wider bei null an so ist das nach einer beta"
 -> Nein, nach der Beta werden dir Chars NICHT wieder auf Null gesetzt.

Der Vergleich mit PacMan war der reinste Schwachsinn, aber doch sehr unterhaltsam.

Es werden einige Dinge bewusst falsch aufgefasst, damit man kräftig flamen kann.


*Mein Schwachsinn zu diesem Thema:*

Meine Klassenkombo (Priest/Rogue) ist jetzt viel schwerer spielbar (weniger Defense, für den "alten Schaden" 
muss ich mich grob in der Waffewahl umstellen, ...), aber ich seh mir das ganze einfach mal an. 
Und nein, ich konnte auch vorher keine 30 Mobs durchDoTen und zusehen wie sie verrecken... Nur kann es nicht 
sein, dass ich jetzt für Mobs die 5 Lvl unter mir sind, länger brauche, als früher für Mobs die 5 Lvl über mir waren 
(etwas überspitzt dargestellt, aber ihr wisst, was ich meine)

Es ist nicht abzustreiten, da könnte ihr noch so flamen, dass der Heal der Priester stark geschwächt wurde (ja, 
inwischen wieder etwas angehoben), aber auf die Leistung von früher kommt der Priest nicht mehr ran, sodass 
man quasi fast gezwungen war, eine andere Waffe zu benutzen. Logischerweise wird ja der Heal von der 
Angriffskraft der Waffe beeinflusst...

Die Aussage von wegen Instanzen zu schwer führt darauf zurück, dass für die meisten Klassen 
(bis auf Ritter und Krieger) die Defense gesenkt wurde, aber im Gegenzug der Schaden und die Lebenspunkte 
der Gegner erhöht wurde.


Aber was solls, ich werd einfach mal warten, zum Release gibts wieder einen TP Reset, also mach ich mir darum 
keine Sorgen.


----------



## Loru (12. März 2009)

real-exito Dazu muss ich mal sagen Liest du die Patch Notes..? wenn du die Lesen würdest..würdest du Lesen können das Der Zyklopen Dmg Wieder runter gescharubt wird aber sowas fällt leuten ja nie auf .. oder sie wollen es nicht sehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lg Loru  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (14. März 2009)

Das Spiel ist noch nichtmal released!
DAS SPIEL IST TOT!!!!11elf


----------



## Ozymandiaskdk (18. März 2009)

He He spiel war bis heute in der Beta , im spiel laufen laute 50-er beide klassen , fragen seid locker 2 Mon. ganz nervös wann kann man denn lev. 70-100 werden das ist einfach geil Leute.
Wenn es weiter so geht , wird Rom der absolute rakord-halter  sein mit seinen Chars. lev. 250-400 max
nach grade mal 2 Jahren Jubilaum. Macht mal halblang beruhigt Euch bitte. 
U. Du Master of the Univers bist auch viel zu schnell vorgelaufen , die ganze Gilde wollte unbedingt den Hintern von letzten Boss aus der nähe sehen , bald kommt langeweile u. ihr werdet alle nach neuen Kontinenten u. so im spiel schreien he he^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. März 2009)

keks?
hast jemals wow gezockt? pvp dort? das ist schlimm... n guter DK macht 3 warris gleichzeitig tot...
Die härtesten instanzen SOLL auch NICHT JEDER sofort ohne jegliches equip schaffen... wär doch langweilig


----------

